# Wyndham San Francisco



## am1 (Jan 9, 2014)

How will the new minimum wage laws affect the cost of owing at the San Francisco resort?

Is this enough to make contract there worthless?

Were these new costs factored in to the 2014 budget?


----------



## ronparise (Jan 9, 2014)

am1 said:


> How will the new minimum wage laws affect the cost of owing at the San Francisco resort?
> 
> Is this enough to make contract there worthless?
> 
> Were these new costs factored in to the 2014 budget?





After a January 1 increase, San Francisco now has the highest minimum wage in the country, clocking in at a whopping $10.55 an hour. The previous rate was $10.24, which was five cents shy of Santa Fe's. But with the increase, San Francisco now leads the nation.

so a 31 cents an hour increase so about 3%

Ill check later this am, bit if the mf went up more than that Ill be outraged, (not)

I think we can handle it


----------



## benyu2010 (Jan 9, 2014)

ronparise said:


> After a January 1 increase, San Francisco now has the highest minimum wage in the country, clocking in at a whopping $10.55 an hour. The previous rate was $10.24, which was five cents shy of Santa Fe's. But with the increase, San Francisco now leads the nation.
> 
> so a 31 cents an hour increase so about 3%
> 
> ...


:hysterical::hysterical::hysterical:


----------



## am1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I thought San Fran raised their minimum to $15 but remember that being Seatac.  

This is could be a factor going forward though at certain resort areas.


----------



## Bigrob (Jan 9, 2014)

am1 said:


> How will the new minimum wage laws affect the cost of owing at the San Francisco resort?
> 
> Is this enough to make contract there worthless?
> 
> Were these new costs factored in to the 2014 budget?



Yes, your contract there is now worthless. However, being the good guy that I am... I will kindly relieve you of it.


----------



## am1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Bigrob said:


> Yes, your contract there is now worthless. However, being the good guy that I am... I will kindly relieve you of it.



Sure just send $1000 for closing fees that will returned after the deed is in your name.


----------



## ronparise (Jan 9, 2014)

am1 said:


> Sure just send $1000 for closing fees that will returned after the deed is in your name.



Canterbury mf is still under $4/1000 points so no impact


Whats your address??


Seattle is probably what you are thinking of. 

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/08/19/seattle-minimum-wage-campaign-washington_n_3778980.html

Rising costs are always a concern, but as long as we continue to pay the starvation wages we do, there should be no impact on our vacations.  Even If wages go up 50% all we have to do is fire a third of the staff...and get used to late check ins.    ezpz


----------



## presley (Jan 9, 2014)

When wages go up, so do payroll taxes, work comp insurance, etc.  If you pay a full time employee $15./hour, you need to budget it close to $30./hour.


----------



## ronparise (Jan 9, 2014)

presley said:


> When wages go up, so do payroll taxes, work comp insurance, etc.  If you pay a full time employee $15./hour, you need to budget it close to $30./hour.



But those same "extras" have to be paid for the $8/hr employee too.
So I say again...fire some of them and demand additional productivity of the ones you keep. 

 I used to rent a single family home for 2 weeks every year in Ocean City Md, The deal there was that you were expected to clean the place before you left and leave it in the same shape as when you checked in....They employed no housekeeping staff....Maybe we could operate our timeshares that way too, to avoid paying a living wage to the staff.


----------



## benyu2010 (Jan 9, 2014)

ronparise said:


> Rising costs are always a concern, but as long as we continue to pay the starvation wages we do, there should be no impact on our vacations.  Even If wages go up 50% all we have to do is fire a third of the staff...and get used to late check ins.    ezpz



It is a service job with expectation of regular and reasonable tips. My survey through private casual conversations with staffs 1-on-1 suggested tips at Wyndham or Worldmark resorts are much less than other major brands I frequented. Even substantial raise of minimum wages does not help that much if unhappy folks do not tip at all.

NO tipping and ONLY best service (perhaps after paying service staffs substantially higher and living wages) could differentiate timeshare from hotel under same branding and make an unique product that feels the simple, casual and ease of home away home condo than hotel rooms...


----------



## ronparise (Jan 9, 2014)

benyu2010 said:


> It is a service job with expectation of regular and reasonable tips. My survey through private casual conversations with staffs 1-on-1 suggested tips at Wyndham or Worldmark resorts are much less than other major brands I frequented. Even substantial raise of minimum wages does not help that much if unhappy folks do not tip at all.
> 
> NO tipping and ONLY best service (perhaps after paying service staffs substantially higher and living wages) could differentiate timeshare from hotel under same branding and make an unique product that feels the simple, casual and ease of home away home condo than hotel rooms...



Its not just housekeeping. Im sure they get some tips but how about the guys that cut the grass, and the maintenance staff, and the laundry crew, and the front desk clerks...How many times have you tipped them? I dont even see them most trips but we do expect them and we expect them to do a good job.. Id be willing to bet that for many this is a second or even third job, just to keep a roof over their head and feed their family.


----------



## cotraveller (Jan 9, 2014)

ronparise said:


> I used to rent a single family home for 2 weeks every year in Ocean City Md, The deal there was that you were expected to clean the place before you left and leave it in the same shape as when you checked in....They employed no housekeeping staff....Maybe we could operate our timeshares that way too, to avoid paying a living wage to the staff.



Great idea Ron!  We could get rid of those pesky housekeeping fees that some like to complain about.



benyu2010 said:


> It is a service job with expectation of regular and reasonable tips. My survey through private casual conversations with staffs 1-on-1 suggested tips at Wyndham or Worldmark resorts are much less than other major brands I frequented. Even substantial raise of minimum wages does not help that much if unhappy folks do not tip at all.
> 
> NO tipping and ONLY best service (perhaps after paying service staffs substantially higher and living wages) could differentiate timeshare from hotel under same branding and make an unique product that feels the simple, casual and ease of home away home condo than hotel rooms...



WorldMark used to have envelopes in the units for tips.  Now those envelopes are gone, at least they were for our last few trips to WorldMark resorts. When I asked for an envelope at the front desk and all they could give me was a plain envelope, none marked expressly for tips.  I'm sure this new policy of no tip envelopes in the rooms cut down the tips considerably.


----------

